# G15 Temperaturanzeige Programm



## FChecker (8. September 2006)

Hi zusammen, 

da ich hezte meinen CPU übertaktet habe wäre es schön ein Programm zu haben, was die CPU Temperatur während des Betriebes und des Spielens auf dem LCD-Display der Logitech G15 anzeigt.

Wenn ihr ein kennt oder mir ertsllen könntet wäre ich sehr dankbar.

(keinen boick meinen neuen E6400 schon durchschmoren zu sehen) ^^


mfG

FChecker


----------



## Dani-s (9. September 2006)

FChecker am 08.09.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da ich hezte meinen CPU übertaktet habe wäre es schön ein Programm zu haben, was die CPU Temperatur während des Betriebes und des Spielens auf dem LCD-Display der Logitech G15 anzeigt.
> 
> ...




Mich würde das auch mal interssieren wie man die Prozessortemperatur angezeigt bekommt.


----------



## Freaky22 (9. September 2006)

Dani-s am 09.09.2006 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> FChecker am 08.09.2006 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm der taktet sich doch runter wenn er zu heiß wird^^nimm doch einfach mainboard monitor oder ähnliches da kannste dann einstellen ab wan nder alarm schlagen soll...


----------



## Loosa (9. September 2006)

Ein Tool nur für Temperatur kenne ich nicht, aber es gibt einige Applets die das mit anzeigen. Das hier z.B. http://www.g15mods.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=349

In G15 Foren solltest Du noch mehr finden können


----------



## Milch-Mann (9. September 2006)

http://www.g15-applets.de

Dort findet man sehr viele applets fürs Display und Programme fürs LCD-Studio 2.0


----------

